# Zilla's



## Bran Bran (May 29, 2009)

I am about to order 27" Zilla's but before I do I wanted to know how everyone rates them in the mud compared to other mud tires. Not compared to outlaws or any other extreme mud tire.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BRAN BRAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rockn:

I hear they do well, Im getting ready to order a set myself. Metal Man has some and speaks highly of them. PS, you can get them cheap from our sponsor, MudThrowers!!!


----------



## Bran Bran (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info Polaris 425. I finally made a post after being a guest forever. Ha Ha!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I see that, you better not let KUGLE catch you surfing the web though, you know how *****y he gets.......


----------



## Bran Bran (May 29, 2009)

Its ok I'll just tell him his best bud said hello.


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> BRAN BRAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rockn:
> 
> I hear they do well, Im getting ready to order a set myself. Metal Man has some and speaks highly of them. PS, you can get them cheap from our sponsor, MudThrowers!!!


why are you downgrading from the outlaws to zillas? just wondering


----------



## Bran Bran (May 29, 2009)

I'm not. I was just saying not to compare Zilla's to Outlaws because that is a waste of time. By the way _dillon_ how heavy are those mudbit**es on your ride. Just wondering because everyone said they was so heavy, but MIMB tire weight chart says different.


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

yea that message about the outlws i was asking polaris425 ,but the mud*****es i like them better than the mudzillas because they have more of an agressive tread pattern to me.they dont dig like the edls either really nice tire with long tread life and not "too" bumpy on hard pack.but there till kinda rough a very slow speed once you get at about 10 the ratlling goes away. id take them over the zillas anyday. just my 2 cents


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I sold the 29's last year. Been riding on MST's for a while, just ready to go back with something a little more aggressive.


----------



## Bran Bran (May 29, 2009)

Reason I was concerned about the weight was because they will be going on a 97 Honda 300 and I didnt want to get to much tire.I would probably rather have the mud bit**es but like I said dont want to much tire.


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

the mud *****es are good tire but if you dont want an agresive tire go with the mud lite xtr or the wamp lites also swamp foxes are a really good tire


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

mud bugs for the win


----------



## Bran Bran (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I love my Zilla's they are light and do well all around. I went on the last ride at rattlesnake hill and i went through some holes with my zilla's that outlaws got stuck in. I would say on a small bike like you are talking about putting them on they would do great.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I just ordered a pair of Zilla's from Mudthrowers for the back of my Scrambler. They had the lowest price by a decent ammount for the size Zilla's I needed.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Zillas on a PoPo Scrambler :rockn: I like it!!!


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

I wanna see the scrambler with the new meats


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah I wanna see that too


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I have some 27's I trail ride with...the do very well.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I just got my set of 27" Zillas and have had a chance to get in 2 rides on them. I love them so far. They are not a rough ride, and I think they do great in the mud. Would buy another set in a second and have only been out twice :bigok:


----------

